# Looking for "twinkle, twinkle"



## Hallowitch (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

I've been trying to track down a creepy version of the "twinkle, twinkle little star" song. It doesn't have to have the lyrics. Either way would work. Has anyone ever heard one or have an idea where I can find it?
Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The version from the Dead Space video game commercial is creepy.


----------



## Hallowitch (Jun 27, 2008)

That is creepy! Thank you.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Not twinkie twinkle, but awhile back I made a zombie rockabye.

http://www.santasprojects.com/Corpse_County/zombierockabye.mp3


----------



## Hallowitch (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm also looking for a recording of the "mirror mirror on the wall, who's the fairest of them all" poem.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can burp out the whole "Dances with the Stars" theme Song. If that will help.


----------



## Hallowitch (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not sure that would work for the haunt, but my nine year old would love it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

At least someone likes my singing or burping, which ever comes up first. LOL


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I remember someone here modified a nursery rhyme on the computer for one of their props and it was real creepy. I believe it was Dr. Morbius w/ Itsy Bitsy Spider. Creepy as hell, maybe you could do the same.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry i thought you asked for "tinkle-tinkle little star" :googly:
Dr Morbius did some great stuff with the nursery ryhmes,
Maybe if he escapes the looney bin again,he could help ya before they catch him with the butterfly nets...


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> The version from the Dead Space video game commercial is creepy.


hey Haunt, or anyone for that matter...ive been trying to find the MP3 of that song, and well...i cant...i know on the website for the game its there, but i cant seem to find it...please please please...anyone who has the mp3 of that song please send to me...pleeeeeease.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you have audacity?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Sickie...hahaha...duh...i didn't even think about using an audio capture...hahaha..."look ma...no brains.." should be my signature...LOL...thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you betcha.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

frstvamp1r said:


> hey Haunt, or anyone for that matter...ive been trying to find the MP3 of that song, and well...i cant...i know on the website for the game its there, but i cant seem to find it...please please please...anyone who has the mp3 of that song please send to me...pleeeeeease.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Hallowitch (Jun 27, 2008)

I think you can download the song only from you tube by going to 
www.listentoyoutube.com

That's what I did and it seemed to work fine.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Hauntiholik...thank you very much.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hallowitch, checkout my voice over site www.discountvoiceover.com . I can custom make any of those songs with a little girl singing them with a creepy tone. It could also be done in a male voice.


----------

